# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  La depuradora de la discordia

## ben-amar

La depuradora de la discordia - Provincia - www.diariocordoba.com
Provincia


Portada > Provincia
REPORTAJE.
La depuradora de la discordia
Más de un 80% de los cordobeses contarán este año con plantas para el tratamiento de aguas residuales, pero en La Rambla y Montalbán aún no se ha cerrado el proyecto.




Hablar de estación depuradora de aguas residuales (EDAR) podrá sonar a chino en algunas ocasiones, pero es algo que conocen muy bien los vecinos de las localidades de La Rambla y Montalbán, ya que llevan años luchando por conseguir su propia depuradora. En principio, el plazo para comenzar la ejecución de la planta de tratamiento de agua mancomunada finalizaba en el 2006; sin embargo, a día de hoy ni siquiera se ha cerrado el proyecto previo a la puesta en marcha de las obras.

Todo ello a pesar de que la Junta de Andalucía prevé que para finales del 2010 concluyan casi todas las depuradoras que en este momento se están construyendo, en total unas ocho, por lo que más del 80% de la población de la provincia contará con este servicio de tratamiento de aguas.

El problema de raíz es la falta de acuerdo entre ambos municipios, ya que en un principio el proyecto contemplaba la instalación de la depuradora conjunta en la zona suroeste de Montalbán, algo a lo que los vecinos se oponen por argumentos como los malos olores o la distribución geográfica del pueblo. Por su parte, los rambleños no quieren continuar con esta situación que en estos momentos les está perjudicando y piden que se instale ya la depuradora de la discordia.

El alcalde de La Rambla, Manuel Fernández, aseguró a Diario CORDOBA que su petición a Montalbán es que el Ayuntamiento plantee por escrito y técnicamente que "realmente existe un perjuicio" en la construcción de la EDAR. Además, manifestó que en el 2010 llevan ya gastados unos 10.000 euros en el pago de las multas por el vertido de aguas residuales y que tienen una preocupación importante porque se ejecute el proyecto "lo antes posible".

Por su parte, el Foro 21 de la Rambla acordó el 15 de marzo solicitar a las administraciones competentes la construcción de la estación en el menor espacio de tiempo posible, ya sea mancomunada con Montalbán o solamente para su municipio, reclamando que la decisión que adopten las administraciones competentes "no suponga ningún retraso ni coste añadido para La Rambla".

En el caso de Montalbán, el alcalde, José Cañero, declinó hacer declaraciones. Sí las ha hizo en cambio el presidente del Foro 21 Local, Victorio Domínguez, quien destacó la dificultad en el acercamiento de posturas entre los dos ayuntamientos ya que "no son compatibles".

Asimismo, insta al Consistorio a que como principal perjudicado por esta depuradora presente "otro proyecto alternativo", porque el actual se situaría a 1.300 metros del casco urbano y recibiría residuos de la industria alfarera "nocivos y con un tratamiento más costoso".

Ya sea en el 2011 o en el 2015, el caso es que hay que buscar una solución lo antes posible a la depuradora de la discordia porque esta situación afecta en estos momentos a más de 12.000 cordobeses.

----------


## ben-amar

IU reclama a la Junta que agilice los trámites de la depuradora - Provincia - www.diariocordoba.com
Provincia
Portada > Provincia
MONTALBAN.
IU reclama a la Junta que agilice los trámites de la depuradora

15/05/2010 G.C. 



Edición impresa en PDF
Página 31 edición papel

Esta noticia pertenece a la edición en papel.

Ver archivo (pdf)

Izquierda Unida ha instado a la Junta a que que agilice los trámites para la instalación de la depuradora mancomunada, que dará servicio a los municipios de Montalbán y La Rambla. Así lo comunicó en rueda de prensa el alcalde de la localidad montalbeña, José Cañero, quien afirmó que su ayuntamiento nunca se ha opuesto a que la EDAR sea compartida, sino a que se instale tan cerca del casco urbano, ya que según el proyecto inicial se ubicaría a 1.200 metros del centro.

Por su parte, la portavoz de IU en la Diputación de Córdoba, Elena Cortés, subrayó que es la propia Junta la que debe decidir finalmente "dónde se va a instalar la depuradora" y recordó que desde hace un tiempo llevan reclamando la visita de los técnicos de la Delegación de Medio Ambiente a Montalbán, la cual "aún no se ha realizado". Asimismo, Cortés dijo que IU está trabajando en el proyecto de la depuradora desde el inicio de la legislatura y que presentaron una moción al pleno de la Diputación en enero en la que se pedía a la Junta que en el plazo de tres meses decidiera su ubicación, "proposición que el PSOE no ratificó".

----------

